

Louisiana Voter Literacy Test (1964) - networked
http://www.crmvet.org/info/la-littest.pdf

======
leocassarani
This Slate article provides a bit more context:
[http://www.slate.com/blogs/the_vault/2013/06/28/voting_right...](http://www.slate.com/blogs/the_vault/2013/06/28/voting_rights_and_the_supreme_court_the_impossible_literacy_test_louisiana.html)

------
midnitewarrior
Final Question:

"Draw five circles that one intersecting part."

The person who wrote this test should not be allowed to vote.

------
amerika
They should make these harder. We don't want too many outright incompetents
voting.

